# Let's see those



## CritterCountry (Sep 19, 2007)

My mare is chocolate silver (or black silver) and I know there is a other colors with the silver dapple gene showing! Let's see them!

Here is my girl:


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2007)

Here are my silver horse



I love silver and cream dilutes the most of all colors.

*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*2004 Smoky Silver Black Stallion owned by Erica and myself -- National Champion / Halter HOF






*Edgewood Skip To My Lou*

1994 Silver Dapple Pinto Mare






*Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection*

2006 Silver Buckskin Filly






*Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope*

2002 Silver Dapple Sabino Mare






*Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF)*

1998 Silver Bay Gelding -- Multi National Champion / Halter HOF


----------



## Floridachick (Sep 19, 2007)

Still half shaggy and not the best pic, but here is Aloha Acres Blue Knights Ice Emperor AKA Ice. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture386.jpg


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's our latest wee little adopted girl, Easter Lily, a brachycephalic dwarf. She really is silver dapple under all that fluff



:


----------



## CritterCountry (Sep 19, 2007)

Jill those horses are breathtaking! Silver bay is the color I am hoping for out of my mare next year. I absolutely LOVE Hope!

Floridachick he is adorable! Wonder what he looks like shed out!

Outlawridge Lilly has the cutest face I have ever seen! How precious!


----------



## SirenFarms (Sep 19, 2007)

I have one! He is a silver dapple Splash Tovero. his name is dell teras long term #2

he is very shagy in this pic i dont have any good clipped pics yet since he isnt home yet. he comes home sunday! YAY!


----------



## Devon (Sep 19, 2007)

: Zorro


----------



## CritterCountry (Sep 19, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> : Zorro


WOW!!! I am drooling over this pic, what a handsome guy!!!



:


----------



## twister (Sep 19, 2007)

Here are my silvers

Cross Country All That Jazz - silver dapple






OnTheBit Silk Lilly ( reg as red roan but really silver bay so I've been told)






Foxgold Carry The Flame (pending) - silver dapple






Yvonne


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 19, 2007)

We hope to show our silver dapple next year if possible. She placed 1st and grand champion in AMHA fun show.she is a yearling.

her she is, we love her

She is full of life


----------



## Devon (Sep 19, 2007)

CritterCountry said:


> Mini Luver--hart wee man said:
> 
> 
> > : Zorro
> ...


Thanks



:



: I've been showing him tons around ontario. I dont think Ive ever seen you out to the shows



Hes undefeated for all 7 of his plus 2 reserve grand overall stallions



:


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN (Sep 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Here is my Silver Dapple boy Cash !![/SIZE]


----------



## twister (Sep 19, 2007)

CHARLOTTE & JOHN said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Here is my Silver Dapple boy Cash !![/SIZE]


Pretty boy Charlotte, I love the silvers



:

Yvonne



MBhorses said:


> We hope to show our silver dapple next year if possible. She placed 1st and grand champion in AMHA fun show.she is a yearling.
> 
> her she is, we love her
> 
> She is full of life


She is a beautiful girl, I love her neck and long legs



:

Yvonne


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a few - here they are:

Triple Ks Copys Porcelain Doll






Tiny Hooves St. Nikki






Misty Moon Copys Kruize Kontrol


----------



## Willow Glen (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my main man Highnoon DJ I love him to bits.


----------



## fowlersminis (Sep 20, 2007)

Everyone's silvers are soooo pretty!!!! :bgrin

Here's my silver dapple Dancer...











And here's my silver bay, Drummer...


----------



## CritterCountry (Sep 20, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't been to any shows, no wheels for the time being. I also don't show myself as my mare is un-registered. I would love to attend one though!!



: Showing interests me, even if I am not doing it myself. One day I would really like to try my hand at it.

Congrats on the wins with Zorro!!


----------



## nootka (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my smoky black silver dapple gelding, Mouse. Sire was a smoky black, dam was a chestnut carrying silver.

Here is his younger brother, who passed away this last Spring, he is a silver buckskin by a buckskin and out of the same mare:






I used to not care for the color, and some variations don't excite me much, but Mouse is really something...he even has very light brown eyes that seem to set off his unusual color variations (in Springtime he has the coloring and sheen similar to a Weimaraner dog. When he was born, his eyes were aqua colored).

How he got the name Mouse was when he was first clipped, he was the same color as a little Mouse, and I said "you look just like a little Mouse..."

It stuck.

Liz


----------



## minih (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is one of our herd sires, Ericas Smoke Rings In The Dark, he is for sale too by the way....he is a silver grulla






silver bay mare, Little Kings Boston Ballet






silver buckskin, Cross Countrys Little Sadie






silver bay gelding, Adventure IIs Dixie Rebel Jr--we are thinking about taking him out of retirement and putting him in the new western country pleasure classes next year. He is 14, and has only been used for fun driving, he is only 30 inches tall (on a good day).






here is an over gelding, Mini h Smokin Most Wanted


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 20, 2007)

twister said:


> CHARLOTTE & JOHN said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=14pt]Here is my Silver Dapple boy Cash !![/SIZE]
> ...


Thanks Yvonne.

We would love to show her more in the future. i think she would do well.

Take care,


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my 2 Silver Dapples






Sam Hill Flutes Rhythm N Rhyme











Little Cowboys Millennium Girl


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's Lexus:











Old pics. She look smuch better now.


----------



## River1018 (Sep 20, 2007)

River Wood's Rapid Heart Beat 07 filly






River Wood Rapid's Inquisitor 06 colt


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my new girl Richlynn Rouges Goddess Calypso.

1st day...






At 4 months....


























and now... I have now good pics of her right now. This one shows her dapples.


----------



## Katie Iceton (Sep 22, 2007)

This is Shadow


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2007)

I am a big silver fan,,,but somehow have none.

Thanks for sharing all of yours,,,,,,,they are just beautiful.



:


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver black I used to own, Sheik. I would LOOOOVE to have a mare with his color someday...:






Silver black gelding, Cruiser, tested Ee aa crcr Zz






Silver buckskin mare, Cocoa, tested Ee Aa Crcr Zz:






this shows her unshaved color better:






And even though silver doesn't show on chestnut, my mare Ruby is ee aa ZZ so she is H/Z silver:






Jessi


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is my girl




:

A&R Mini Bugattie's Evening Star


----------



## ClickMini (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got silver in my herd, that and roan are my favorite mini colors!

Mountain Meadows Alladdin, my true silver dapple. He is different colors depending on the season.


----------

